# Favorite Violin Piece?



## Queen of the Nerds

This poll is for learning what violin pieces people LOVE. After you're done, put in a comment telling why you made your choice, and if you picked "Other", tell me what your favorite is, and why! And if you picked "The Four Seasons" tell me which one is your favorite and why!
The options are:
1. "Violin Concerto in E Minor" by Felix Mendelssohn
2. "Gypsy Airs" (I cannot spell the original title of this piece) by Pablo de Sarasate
3. "Thais: Meditation" by Jules Massanet
4. "Violin Sonata No.5: Spring" by Ludwig van Beethoven
5. "Violin Sonata No.9: Kreutzer" by Ludwig van Beethoven
6. "24 Caprices" by Niccolo Paganini
7. "Violin Concerto No.3 in G" by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
8. "Violin Concerto No.5 in A" by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
9. "Violin Concerto in D" by Ludwig van Beethoven
10. "Violin Concerto in D" by Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky
11. "The Four Seasons" by Antonio Vivaldi
12. "Violin Concerto No.1 in G Minor" by Max Bruch
13. "Symphonie Espagnole in D Minor" by Eduoard Lalo
14. "Violin Concerto in D" by Johannes Brahms
15. Other


----------



## mtmailey

*great works here*


DVORAK violin concerto
Tchaikovsky violin concerto
Felix violin concerto
Beethoven VIOLIN concerto
Taylor violin concerto
Sibelis violin concerto
Mozart violin concertos
Smetana duos violin piano


----------

